# traumatic foot injury



## Vallhund mom (Jul 31, 2017)

My year old Oberhasli Doeling suffered a traumatic foot injury on July 4th. I found her standing in the pasture on 3 legs, afraid to move. Blood dripping from her hoof. I managed to get her into the barn and cleaned the foot, applied antiseptic and antibiotic and a Chinese styptic powder to the injury. Wrapped it and gave her a shot of penecillin and aspirin. I called our large animal vet and he was booked out 3 weeks. He said I did pretty much the same thing he would have done. I'm friends with our dogs holistic veterinarian and she came over a few days later to have a look. She said it looked like it was healing well. We cleaned it again, applied noni lotion and wrapped it for one more day. The next day I took the bandage off so it could have some exposure to air. She said she is a big fan of clean and dry. A few days later she was putting weight on the foot, standing on hind legs to eat out of the horse feeder, running, walking, eating, drinking, peeing, pooping and otherwise acting like a goat. It's been nearly a month and the injury is healed but her hoof is loose. These are our first goats and my question is, will the hoof fall off? Will something grow back? Should it be removed by a vet? I'll post photos. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry the goat was injured. 

It may fall off, like if we get a nail injury and grow back, but then again, it depends on how severe the injury was. 
I would have a vet look at it and see what they think.


----------



## Vallhund mom (Jul 31, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> Sorry the goat was injured.
> 
> It may fall off, like if we get a nail injury and grow back, but then again, it depends on how severe the injury was.
> I would have a vet look at it and see what they think.


I sent photos to our large animal vet. Waiting to hear back from him. I was hoping someone might have had a goat with a similar injury and could let me know how it turned out. The vet who looked at it is a holistic small animal vet so she's not sure. I'll let you guys know when I hear back from the large critter vet.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

Sorry this happened. But thank you for sharing your journey with us. Please let us know what happens and what you find out. I remember reading where a woman found a young goat that had apparently caught up in a forest fire, and the baby lost her hoof, but survived.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

Oh, almost forgot to ask, did you discover the cause of the injury? I wouldn't be able to stop looking until I found out how she did it. Good luck


----------



## Vallhund mom (Jul 31, 2017)

She's totally unfazed. I got her a boot but I'm afraid to put it on lest it pull the hoof off when it comes off. So far so good. Shes running around and doesn't seem to be in any pain. It's just offputting, seeing it so loose.


----------



## Vallhund mom (Jul 31, 2017)

Madgoat said:


> Oh, almost forgot to ask, did you discover the cause of the injury? I wouldn't be able to stop looking until I found out how she did it. Good luck


No. We couldn't find anything. We have no climb fencing in the pasture so maybe she got her foot caught somehow. The only other thing I could think of is that maybe one of the horses stepped on her but it doesn't seem likely. We can't figure out how it happened.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

I just LOVE your picture! I never want anything bad to happen to any animal, but I'm saying an extra special prayer for your little buckskin doeling.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I had a horse who had a similar injury. The hoof fell off. It was replaced by a very hard scar tissue that covered the internal part of the hoof until the hoof grew back. That took several months, but it was as good as new when it grew back.


----------



## Vallhund mom (Jul 31, 2017)

Madgoat said:


> I just LOVE your picture! I never want anything bad to happen to any animal, but I'm saying an extra special prayer for your little buckskin doeling.


Thank you. She's a very sweet and loving girl. We just adore her and her sister. <3


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, keep us updated.


----------



## Vallhund mom (Jul 31, 2017)

Vallhund mom said:


> View attachment 122280
> View attachment 122280
> View attachment 122282
> My year old Oberhasli Doeling suffered a traumatic foot injury on July 4th. I found her standing in the pasture on 3 legs, afraid to move. Blood dripping from her hoof. I managed to get her into the barn and cleaned the foot, applied antiseptic and antibiotic and a Chinese styptic powder to the injury. Wrapped it and gave her a shot of penecillin and aspirin. I called our large animal vet and he was booked out 3 weeks. He said I did pretty much the same thing he would have done. I'm friends with our dogs holistic veterinarian and she came over a few days later to have a look. She said it looked like it was healing well. We cleaned it again, applied noni lotion and wrapped it for one more day. The next day I took the bandage off so it could have some exposure to air. She said she is a big fan of clean and dry. A few days later she was putting weight on the foot, standing on hind legs to eat out of the horse feeder, running, walking, eating, drinking, peeing, pooping and otherwise acting like a goat. It's been nearly a month and the injury is healed but her hoof is loose. These are our first goats and my question is, will the hoof fall off? Will something grow back? Should it be removed by a vet? I'll post photos. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Vallhund mom (Jul 31, 2017)

Well the hoof came off. I still haven't spoken to the vet. She's got a hardened pointed little nub. It's dry and doesn't seem to bother her. I wish the hoof would grow back but it doesn't seem likely. I'll post photos tomorrow.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Will wait for the pics.


----------



## Vallhund mom (Jul 31, 2017)

Hello all. Sorry the photos took so long. I keep forgetting to take my phone to the barn. Here are photos of what I call her "nub". The good news is that the vet there is a good chance that her hoof will grow back but that it could take a "long, long time". I'm also including some shots of Harley with her guard donkey and buddy Bill.  she's standing on her hind feet to beg for treats. The other goat is her sister Marley.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, that will grow back.

So cute and glad she has no pain. 

She will be fine.


----------



## Vallhund mom (Jul 31, 2017)

Now I completely understand why they say that having a goat is like having a two year old in a goat suit.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ouch! But so glad she is doing so well! Years ago I worked on a horse farm and we had a mare that had some kind of injury and her hoof fell off! This reminds me of her. I wish I knew what she had done, but I'd just started at the farm right after her injury. Anyway, her injury was so bad her foot had to be soaked/cleaned and we had to use animalintex and vet wrap on it. Eventually her foot healed, but it took a long time. For a horse that is eternity = stall rest! So I'm glad your girl is doing great and it's not altering her happiness


----------



## Vallhund mom (Jul 31, 2017)

HoosierShadow said:


> Ouch! But so glad she is doing so well! Years ago I worked on a horse farm and we had a mare that had some kind of injury and her hoof fell off! This reminds me of her. I wish I knew what she had done, but I'd just started at the farm right after her injury. Anyway, her injury was so bad her foot had to be soaked/cleaned and we had to use animalintex and vet wrap on it. Eventually her foot healed, but it took a long time. For a horse that is eternity = stall rest! So I'm glad your girl is doing great and it's not altering her happiness


I know exactly what that feels like. I rescued a kill pen mare who foundered a few days after her long trip home from Texas. It took months of soaking, changing wraps, putting pads on her, constant care and with a wonderful vet and farrier, she came out of it but it took nearly two years to get her healthy again. The pictures are Lainey when she couldn't walk or stand. She would lay in her paddock and hang out with chickens for company. The other one is her after. The worry our animals put us thru.


----------



## kathy_ (Mar 10, 2017)

Love the pictures of the two horses, looks like they are smiling or talking to each other. There are medicine that can make the hoof come back quicker. I had two horses looked very much like yours but their hoofs split because of so much wet weather. The farrier would trim them and leave me medicine to help them grow out quicker and it seemed to help.


----------



## Vallhund mom (Jul 31, 2017)

What was the name of the medicine? Do you remember? We gave her Lamina Saver and it made a difference I think. With the goat we used a Chinese styptic powder called uno Bai al ( I'm spelling phonetically) and then noni lotion every day. Noni lotion has worked wonders with all our animals. Amazing product. 


kathy_ said:


> Love the pictures of the two horses, looks like they are smiling or talking to each other. There are medicine that can make the hoof come back quicker. I had two horses looked very much like yours but their hoofs split because of so much wet weather. The farrier would trim them and leave me medicine to help them grow out quicker and it seemed to help.


t t


----------



## Vallhund mom (Jul 31, 2017)

Vallhund mom said:


> What was the name of the medicine? Do you remember? We gave her Lamina Saver and it made a difference I think. With the goat we used a Chinese styptic powder called uno Bai al ( I'm spelling phonetically) and then noni lotion every day. Noni lotion has worked wonders with all our animals. Amazing product.
> 
> http://kauaimade.net/listing/hawaiian-health-ohana/


----------



## kathy_ (Mar 10, 2017)

I couldn't remember so I did remember that he told me I could get it from Jeffers so I went to see if I could find it and I did it is BIOTIN 800.


----------



## Vallhund mom (Jul 31, 2017)

kathy_ said:


> I couldn't remember so I did remember that he told me I could get it from Jeffers so I went to see if I could find it and I did it is BIOTIN 800.


Thank you. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Byambasuren (4 mo ago)

Vallhund mom said:


> View attachment 122280
> View attachment 122280
> View attachment 122282
> My year old Oberhasli Doeling suffered a traumatic foot injury on July 4th. I found her standing in the pasture on 3 legs, afraid to move. Blood dripping from her hoof. I managed to get her into the barn and cleaned the foot, applied antiseptic and antibiotic and a Chinese styptic powder to the injury. Wrapped it and gave her a shot of penecillin and aspirin. I called our large animal vet and he was booked out 3 weeks. He said I did pretty much the same thing he would have done. I'm friends with our dogs holistic veterinarian and she came over a few days later to have a look. She said it looked like it was healing well. We cleaned it again, applied noni lotion and wrapped it for one more day. The next day I took the bandage off so it could have some exposure to air. She said she is a big fan of clean and dry. A few days later she was putting weight on the foot, standing on hind legs to eat out of the horse feeder, running, walking, eating, drinking, peeing, pooping and otherwise acting like a goat. It's been nearly a month and the injury is healed but her hoof is loose. These are our first goats and my question is, will the hoof fall off? Will something grow back? Should it be removed by a vet? I'll post photos. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


Hi how did her leg end up? My farm's goat has the exactly same situation. I don't know what to do.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Byambasuren said:


> Hi how did her leg end up? My farm's goat has the exactly same situation. I don't know what to do.


Good morning @Byambasuren, welcome to TGS. The thread you've asked your question in hasn't been active since August 2017. In order to get additional information for your issue, it would be best to start a new thread of your own.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝


----------

